# HdRO-Show: Jetzt ist es soweit!



## zorakh55 (19. Juni 2009)

Ich hoffe das ist ok, wenn ich in den User-News und hier schreibe. Also die 2. HdRO-Show ist draußen und wir wünschen Euch viel Spaß dabei. Wenn Ihr Verbesserungsvorschläge habt, teilt sie uns bitte per Kontaktformular mit oder nutzt die Kommentare auf unserer Seite.



Link zur Seite

Link zu den Shows




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Nachdem unsere Show ja leider verschoben werden musste ist es jetzt soweit
heute Abend (19.6.09) um 20:00 senden wir live. Danach kann man sich alles noch per Aufnahme ansehen, allerdings ist es live natürlich viel schöner, zumal wir am Ende auch live noch ien paar Fragen beantworten wollen.
Auf hdro-show.de.tl findet ihr die Show und alle dazugehörtigen Infos.

Im Thread zur alten Show(die ja verschoben wurde) [ http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...908&hl=show ] gibt es auch noch einige Infos.


Also wir hoffen auf ganz ganz viele Zuschauer! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß
zorakh


----------



## byvo (19. Juni 2009)

na das wird ja auch langsam zeit... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nein nein, sehr schön das ihr eure probleme alle geregelt bekommen habt und nun heute endlich live sendet... 

ich bin dabei auf jeden fall...

wünsche euch viel erfolg und spaß heute abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haszor (19. Juni 2009)

Wenn ich, der der ein sehr vergesslicher Mensch ist, es nicht vergessen sollte, seh ichs mir an!


----------



## Zetarion (19. Juni 2009)

super ich freue mich schon drauf!!

Aber wie kann ich mir die alte show anschauen??



grüße Zetarion


----------



## Gocu (19. Juni 2009)

Zetarion schrieb:


> Aber wie kann ich mir die alte show anschauen??



Es gibt keine alte Show, das ist die erste


----------



## Dragonriver (19. Juni 2009)

ich werde da sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tokenlord (19. Juni 2009)

Na das höre ich doch gerne.
Ich freue mich drauf und werde af jedenfall dabei sein und es mir anschauen.

Token

PS: Viel Glück das alles gut geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lexxer240 (19. Juni 2009)

Was zeigt ihr den so..anfänger  instanzen oder nur End Content?


----------



## Gocu (19. Juni 2009)

Lexxer240 schrieb:


> Was zeigt ihr den so..anfänger  instanzen oder nur End Content?



Ich sag einfach mal "Wie wir Lust haben" wenn etwas neues ansteht zeigen wir das natürlich zuerst, aber irgendwann werden wir bestimmt auch ältere Sachen wie z.B. Carn Dum zeigen. Allerdings denke ich kommen so richtige Anfängersachen nicht in der Show, aber das wird sich dann erst noch zeigen. Wenn Instanzen interessant sind werden sie aber auf jeden Fall mal gezeigt, egal ob sie für Anfänger oder höhere Spieler gedacht sind.


----------



## zorakh55 (19. Juni 2009)

Gocu schrieb:


> Ich sag einfach mal "Wie wir Lust haben" wenn etwas neues ansteht zeigen wir das natürlich zuerst, aber irgendwann werden wir bestimmt auch ältere Sachen wie z.B. Carn Dum zeigen. Allerdings denke ich kommen so richtige Anfängersachen nicht in der Show, aber das wird sich dann erst noch zeigen. Wenn Instanzen interessant sind werden sie aber auf jeden Fall mal gezeigt, egal ob sie für Anfänger oder höhere Spieler gedacht sind.


Ich würde mal ganz locker sagen "Beides" ist in der Zukunft geplant


----------



## zorakh55 (19. Juni 2009)

So... Soeben haben wir erfolgreich die Generalprobe durchlaufen.
Wenn heute abend alles so läuft wie eben ist alles bestens. 

Ich wurde mehrfach angesprochen wie und wo man die show ansehen kann.
Also für alle die noch unsicher sind:
Um 20:00 auf dieser Seite http://hdro-show.de.tl/HdRO-Show-%231.htm

Später findet man dann dort auch die Aufnahmen


----------



## Haszor (19. Juni 2009)

Hehe! Hab sie noch nicht vergessen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kinqrob (19. Juni 2009)

Hm inner Stunde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich hoffe ich vergesse es nicht.


----------



## Cyberflips (19. Juni 2009)

wie schön, habs gerade erst gelesen und gerade noch so vorm start. Werde zwar leider nicht die ganze Zeit live zusehen können, aber die erste halbe Stunde auf jeden Fall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gocu goggo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (19. Juni 2009)

da kommt immer nur eine fehlermeldung ihr habt da irgendwas falsch gemacht
fake


----------



## Cyberflips (19. Juni 2009)

Vetaro ha recht, der direktlink auf den Player geht nicht.

Ihr müsst  hier hin
und dann unten auf "zur live show" klicken


----------



## Zetarion (19. Juni 2009)

gz zum ertsen shwo

Kritik:
Es war mehr ne Dia-Show, als eine richtige show.
Aber dennoch war es sehr informativ.

Ich freue mich schon auf die nächste show

Gürße Zetarion


----------



## simoni (19. Juni 2009)

Naja dafür wird sie ja nochmal hochgeladen und dann eben ohne Lags. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zorakh55 (19. Juni 2009)

So. Ja wir hatten 2 Probleme
1. Eigentlich wurden uns mehr als 50 Plätze zugesichert... -.-

2. Leider hat es gehangen. Da werde ich nochmal dran arbeiten


Schade finde ich, dass sich einige Leute wohl eine vollständige Buffedshow o.ä. vorgestellt haben. Ich habe mehrfach jetzt gehört , dass wir das lieber bleiben lassen sollen usw.^^
Aber keine Sorge: Wir machen weiter, aus Fehlern lernt man schließlich. Und man kann ja nicht direkt auf Top-Status einsteigen nichtwahr^^
Wir laden es heute oder morgen hoch. Da habt ihr das ganze nochmal laglos!
Außerdem wird die nächste Liveshow auch ohne lags^^


----------



## Vanier (19. Juni 2009)

War das nicht schon fast Top-Status  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Selten Informationen über Herr der Ringe so kurz und bündig übermittelt bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Einzig das Bild war leicht gestört, was aber durch den Sauberen Ton wettgemacht wurde.


----------



## Tokenlord (19. Juni 2009)

zorakh55 schrieb:


> Schade finde ich, dass sich einige Leute wohl eine vollständige Buffedshow o.ä. vorgestellt haben. Ich habe mehrfach jetzt gehört , dass wir das lieber bleiben lassen sollen usw.^^
> Aber keine Sorge: Wir machen weiter, aus Fehlern lernt man schließlich. Und man kann ja nicht direkt auf Top-Status einsteigen nichtwahr^^
> Wir laden es heute oder morgen hoch. Da habt ihr das ganze nochmal laglos!
> Außerdem wird die nächste Liveshow auch ohne lags^^


Das hört man gern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mir hat die Show auf jeden Fall gut gefallen.
War zwar mehr eine Dia-Show aber daran wollt ihr ja arbeiten.
Macht weiter so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Token


----------



## Cyberflips (19. Juni 2009)

hab leider (noch) nichts zu sehen bekommen.

Erst war noch nichts und dann alles ratzfatz voll (die 50 Plätze)

so bald es online steht wer ich mir aber die Aufzeichnung ansehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gocu (19. Juni 2009)

Cyberflips schrieb:


> hab leider (noch) nichts zu sehen bekommen.
> 
> Erst war noch nichts und dann alles ratzfatz voll (die 50 Plätze)
> 
> ...



Super viel verpasst hast du nicht (Wird ja bei der Aufnahme das selbe sein). Wenn man nach dem Großteil der Rückmeldungen geht waren die Informationen gut und die Show schön gestaltet, aber es hat halt gelaggt. Die Aufnahme wird aber wie gesagt besser und laggfrei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gocu (27. Juni 2009)

Endlich ist es soweit, die Aufnahme der ersten HdRO Show ist online. Wir entschuldigen uns nochmal bei allen, da es etwas länger gedauert hat und wir bedanken und bei allen, die uns weiterhin unterstützt haben. Wir hoffen das Euch die Show gefällt.

Viel Spaß

Link zur Show


----------



## Flixl (27. Juni 2009)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Gromthar (27. Juni 2009)

Gut gemacht, Jungs. Weiter so.


----------



## Bascho (27. Juni 2009)

Super Show^^

Freu mich schon auf die Fortsetzung


----------



## Olfmo (27. Juni 2009)

Fand die Show sehr schön, vor allem für das erste Mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich freue mich auf weitere Shows!


----------



## painschkes (27. Juni 2009)

_Gut gemacht ihr beiden :-)

Ordentlicher Inhalt , schön vorgetragen , super Show :-)_


----------



## Mexz (27. Juni 2009)

ich muss sagen echt gute show.
war sehr informativ muss ich sagen hat zwar bei mir etwas geruckelt aber das liegt an meinen rechner
werde euer projekt witer verfolgen macht weiter so!


----------



## Liwanu (27. Juni 2009)

Also ich muss sagen, dass Eure Show wirklich Super war! Hoffe das die nächsten Folgen genauso toll werden!
Achja, ich hab mein HDRO Account mal reaktiviert - bin mal im Auenland. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kildran (27. Juni 2009)

ich habe mir die show grade zum zweiten mal angeschaut und kann nur sagen sehr gut 

man bekommt ne menge informationen auch was die hdro geschichte angeht vor allem als anfänger

aber sagt mal habt ihr herr der ringe studiert das ihr so viel darüber wisst ? naja das wissen von dem ganzen geschichtlichen fand ich auf jeden fall sehr beeindruckend macht weiter so 


würde mich sehr freuen wenn ihr in der nächsten show den waffenmeister zeigen würdet 

und wann ist es denn wieder soweit ? 

naja ich warte auf jeden fall freudig bis dahin 

mfg kildran


----------



## zorakh55 (27. Juni 2009)

Also für die Hdro Geschichte bin ich (der Feregal) zuständig. Ich habe praktische alles wo Tolkien draufsteht mehrfach gelesen^^
Zum WM; Wir sind noch unentschlossen ob WM oder Schurke.., Mal sehen^^

3.: Einige Zeit nach Buch 8, Wir müssen den neuen Content ja auch noch aufnehmen^^


----------



## Vetaro (28. Juni 2009)

Hab mir die Show jetzt auch nochmal angesehen und möchte sagen: Die aufgenommene version gefällt mir (vom gesprochenen) besser.

Würde man die Meinungen der Leute hier in Schulnoten ausdrücken, ginge das ja so: 1, 1, 1, 1+, 1, 2+, 1, 1.

Ich weiß nicht genau wo der grund dafür liegt, aber: Ich find's nicht gerechtfertigt.


----------



## TheONE§ (28. Juni 2009)

hiho,

also ich fand die show gelungen^^

die themen passen...vorstellung eines raids/instanz, eine originelle quest, eine klassenvorstellung...passt wiegesagt.

ich denke da fehlt nicht viel und ihr macht das genauso gut wie die buffed leute.

vl noch ein spontaner themenvorschlag...das housing.
ist ja doch fuer einen neuling immer ein thema,
wie man wo ein haus kauft, welche vorteile ein haus bringt (stauraum, billiger reparieren, usw), 
wie man ein haus einrichten kann,
wie schaun die haeuser/wohngegenden der 4 rassen aus,
was passiert wenn man die miete nicht zahlt,
die funktion der sippenhaeuser,
usw usw.

ich denke grad mit auch mit buch8 wird euch der stoff so schnell nicht ausgehen.
ich hoffe mal, euch macht das erstellen auch selber genug spass, um da dran zu bleiben und dadurch immer
besser zu werden.


----------



## Gocu (28. Juni 2009)

TheONE§ schrieb:


> hiho,
> 
> also ich fand die show gelungen^^
> 
> ...



Danke, ich denke das Housing könnten wir in die nächste Show gut einbauen.

Und das erstellen macht uns selbstverständlich auch Spaß, besonders mir da ich zum Großteil auch die Videos schneide  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## garius74 (28. Juni 2009)

Bewunderswert dass ihr versucht, sowas live zu machen, aber da hat s ja dann auch gehörig gewackelt...

Ich habe mir dann die Aufzeichnung / Rekonstruktion angesehen, und muss neben dem Lob dafür dass ihr sowas überhaupt bewerkstelligt ein paar Kritikpunkte loswerden.

Die Moderationen sind oft nicht gut.

Man hört leider ganz genau, wer sich vorher überlegt was er sagen will und wer einfach so drauf los "faselt"

Deshalb ein Vorschlag:

Anmoderationen vorbereiten / aufschreiben / vorproduzieren 
Auch lockeres Gesprächs-Ping-Pong zwischen den Moderatoren mal Proben, nicht nur a la "und dann machen wir was über den Wächter", sondern eine richtige Probe... das hört man alles auf der Aufnahme.

Es gibt einen Moderator (der im Auenland kurz nach der Einleitung was sagt zum Hühnerspiel und so, der macht das recht gut, leider ist es da sehr leise.

Das ist der nächste technische Kritikpunkt:
- alle Sprecher auf gleiches Lautstärkelevel pegeln
- drauf achten dass das Mikro nicht zu früh oder zu spät offen ist


Viel Spaß weiterhin


----------



## Millhouse (28. Juni 2009)

Danke für die Show,ich finde es immer gut wie Leute da viel herzblut reinbringen.Fand es auch sehr informativ.Finde eure show klasse.Es gibt von mir ein dickes GZ.Also macht weiter so. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gocu (28. Juni 2009)

Danke für Eure zahlreichen Rückmeldungen und wir freuen uns über die positiven Kommentare. Wir versuchen aber natürlich auch so viel Kritikpunkte, wie möglich, zu verbessern.

Wir werden, wie es aussieht, auch noch jede menge Show machen, denn es war ca. 1 Tag vorbei und unsere Show wurde schon über 800 mal angesehen. Momentan sind die Zahlen bei 1083 und wenn das kein Grund (+ die vielen guten Rückmeldungen) zum weitermachen ist, dann weiß ich auch nicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



garius74 schrieb:


> Es gibt einen Moderator (der im Auenland kurz nach der Einleitung was sagt zum Hühnerspiel und so, der macht das recht gut, leider ist es da sehr leise.



Welchen Moderator meinst du genau? Meinst du die erste Stimme im Video (ich) oder die zweite Stimme (Feregal)? Weil im Video sag ich was zum Hühnerspiel, aber Feregal ist der leise im Video.


----------



## Cyberflips (29. Juni 2009)

Hab sie mir am WE angesehen und find sie ebenfalls schön gemacht.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ihr müsst euch nicht so viel für alles entschuldigen denk ich, wen was stört der soll doch platzen - oder etwas eigenes schaffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



einzige Kritik von meiner Seite: Mir gingen die einzelnen Themen etwas zu schnell bzw. zu kurz. Hätte gerne noch viel mehr davon gesehen. Alles nur so zack zack ...Kröti tot, das Nächste 
Besonders ist mir das bei der Vortsellung der Klasse aufgefallen, weil ich selbst einen Wächter spiele. Das war nur schnell mal umrissen und wirklich nur auf das Wichtigste beschränkt. Man hätte noch zeigen können, wie sich die Klasse im Spiel spielt und vielleicht ein bischen ausführlicher die Tankfunktion erklärt (klar, ich weiss ja wie sich ein Wächter spielt, aber eben der ihn nicht kennt). 
Was ich meine ist, alles prima nur eben noch ausführlicher - fände ich schön

Hoffe das ihr noch weitere Shows produziert und freu mich schon auf die Nächste.
Als schöne Ergänzung zu Flo's buffed-Show 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Cyb votes for more HdRO-Shows in the whole wide world 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gocu (29. Juni 2009)

Cyberflips schrieb:


> Was ich meine ist, alles prima nur eben noch ausführlicher - fände ich schön



Mal sehen wie wir's schaffen, wenn die Show länger ist wäre es natürlich besser^^

Ich wusste auch nicht genau was ich noch zum Tank System sagen soll, ich hab halt gesagt wie man sich die Aggro holt und naja das Aggro-System kennt glaub ich jeder.

Als nächstes ist Feregal mit seinem Schurken dran, mal sehen was er daraus macht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Cyberflips schrieb:


> Hoffe das ihr noch weitere Shows produziert und freu mich schon auf die Nächste.
> *Als schöne Ergänzung zu Flo's buffed-Show
> 
> 
> ...



Und genau das ist es, also bitte keiner falsch verstehen. Wir wollen keine Konkurrenz sein, sondern wie du gesagt hast einfach nur eine Ergänzung/2. Show neben der Buffed HdRO-Show sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FloLeBlanc (30. Juni 2009)

hab mir grade die Aufzeichnung angesehen, richtig schön gemacht - danke


----------



## Gocu (25. Juli 2009)

Ich hoffe das ist ok, wenn ich in den User-News und hier schreibe. Also die 2. HdRO-Show ist draußen und wir wünschen Euch viel Spaß dabei. Wenn Ihr Verbesserungsvorschläge habt, teilt sie uns bitte per Kontaktformular mit oder nutzt die Kommentare auf unserer Seite. 

Erwartet aber von meiner Seite erstmal keine Antworten, da ich jetzt eine Woche in Urlaub fliege. Wenn ich Fragen oder ähnliches habt wendet Euch bitte an Feregal (zorakh55).

Link zur Seite

Link zu den Shows


----------



## Tokenlord (25. Juli 2009)

Gute Arbeit!

Seltene Ruckler, viele Infos und gute Themen.

Weiter so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (25. Juli 2009)

Man platzt da die Begrüßung aus euch raus. "Möglichst schnell weg damit", sagt sich zorakh, "das ist der schlimmste teil."
 Dass es nicht live ist merkt man diesmal, was einige Verbesserungen bewirkt. Schienen aber jetzt auch keine fünf Takes bis zur Perfektion gewesen zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KnudKnudsen (25. Juli 2009)

Tolle Show. Besonders hat mir wiedermal "Der kleine Reiseführer" gefallen. Vielleicht bei der Vorstellung der Klassen etwas genauer auf die Fertigkeiten eingehen. Da ich keinen Schurken spiele hätte mich mal interessiert wie lange ein Gegner im "stun", in der Betäubung, gehalten werden kann (auch mit auf die Abklingzeit eingehen). Vllt. hab ich auch was überhört,aber der Ton war stellenweise etwas leise. Ein Schreiber vorher hat ja schon den Tip gegeben bei der Aufnahme den "recordlevel" der Micros anzupassen.
Also weiter so. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ryknos (26. Juli 2009)

ein schurke kann einen humanoiden gegner 30 sekunden im stun halten, allerdings gibt es einen trait mit dem das rätsel des schurken erst 5 sekunden betäubt und dann 30 sekunden stunnt was ser praktisch ist wenn ein jäger noch aus versehen drauf schiesst.
die abklingzeit ist normalerweise 1min. in der übermut haltung in der man nicht schleichen kann wird sie jedoch auf 30 sekunden gesenkt was reicht um einen gegner dauerhaft im stun zu halten

des weiteren hat der schurke 2 sehr praktische betäubungsfähigkeiten bei der ersten wir ein trick (debuff) entfernt, dieser hält 6 sekunden was schon recht lang ist, beim zweiten skill wir eigentlich eine combo ausgelöst aber die fähigkeit kann auch solo als betäubung verwendet werden hält 5 sekunden, in den etten musst mein warg auch schön öfter spüren das es offensichtlich möglich ist die 2 fähigkeiten so direkt hintereinander anzuwenden das daraus eine 10 sekunden betäubung wird was natürlich beim doch nicht geringen dmg eines schurken meist tödlich endet, ich weiß zwar nicht genau wie das geht aber ich glaube man muss die combo fähigkeit anwenden kurz bevor die andere betäubung ausläuft


----------



## Gocu (26. Juli 2009)

KnudKnudsen schrieb:


> Vllt. hab ich auch was überhört,aber der Ton war stellenweise etwas leise.



Ging leider nicht lauter. Ich habe es versucht aber besser geht es nicht. Feregal hat aber fuer d&#305;e naechste Show schon ein neues Headset bestellt.


----------



## Vetaro (26. Juli 2009)

Für Qualitative Aufnahmen braucht man übrigens eigentlich ein Mikrofon. Am besten eines, das nicht mit einer kamera oder sonst was verbunden ist. Bei Headsets haste praktisch _immer_ diesen Eindruck, mit jemandem über TS zu reden.

Den Unterschied, wenn jemand ein echtes Mikrofon benutzt, am besten eines mit ein wenig Reichweite, ist echt deutlich.


----------



## Mexz (27. Juli 2009)

super das ihr weiter macht so macht und die probleme gelöst habt.
ich werde mir mal im laufe des tages die neue show angucken, der tag ist ja noch jung
wenn die qualität vom ton so ist wie in der ersten show muss ich Vetaro recht geben,
mit einen mikrofon würde sich die tonqualiät um einiges steigern,
 solange es auch was leistet und kein billig mirko ist das nach zwei aufnamen in ewiges rauschen fällt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gocu (26. August 2009)

Hallo Buffed-Community,

es ist soweit, die 3. Folge der HdRO-Show ist nun draußen. Euch erwartet ein Besuch in den Spiegelhallen, eine Führung durch die Ered Luin und ein Klassenvideo über den Kundigen von Elonse, vom Server [EN] Eldar.

Wir hoffen das sie Euch gefällt und wir freuen uns natürlich wieder über Eure Rückmeldungen.

Viel Spaß dabei!

Link zu den Shows


----------



## zorakh55 (26. August 2009)

Auch von mir viel Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adanadar (26. August 2009)

Ich habe mir die Shows das erste Mal angesehen und muss euch ein dickes Kompliment machen. Natürlich sind da noch einige technische Sachen, die noch nicht 100% stimmen aber gesamthaft macht es sehr viel Spass sich die Shows anzuschauen.


----------



## Gocu (26. August 2009)

Adanadar schrieb:


> Ich habe mir die Shows das erste Mal angesehen und muss euch ein dickes Kompliment machen. Natürlich sind da noch einige technische Sachen, die noch nicht 100% stimmen aber gesamthaft macht es sehr viel Spass sich die Shows anzuschauen.



Vielen Dank, wir werden uns auch weiter Mühe geben und sind für jeden Tipp dankbar. Wir haben uns auch schon was für die nächste Show ausgedacht, was Einige bestimmt ganz interessant finden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (26. August 2009)

...Evendim, der Hüter und Urugarth?


----------



## zorakh55 (26. August 2009)

Nein. Es geht diesmal in eine gänzlich andere Richtung...


----------



## Gocu (24. November 2009)

Hallo Community,

es ist soweit, die neue Folge bzw. das erste HdRO-Show Special ist nun draußen. Da wir vorher ein wenig rumgefragt haben, um zu wissen was unsere Zuschauer gerne sehen würden, haben wir ein gutes Thema gefunden.

Und das Thema, dass sich viele gewünscht haben, sind die Ettenöden. Wie der Name schon sagt es ist ein Special, also kein normaler Show Ablauf. Wir zeigen euch eine Einleitung, stellen Euch die Klassen vor, erklären euch das PvMP System und vieles mehr.

Wie immer könnt Ihr die neue Folge hier kostenlos auf unserer Seite oder auf Dailymotion anschauen.

So dann wünschen wir euch viel Spaß bei der Show!

Hinweis: Mit eurem Sound ist alles in Ordnung, meine gesprochenen Szenen wurden zwar alle in Stereo aufgenommen, aber es wird nur eine Tonspur wiedergegeben. Wir hätten es zwar gerne verbessert, aber es war leider nichtmehr änderbar. Wir wünschen Euch trotzdem viel Spaß bei der neuen Folge!


----------



## Mykeeper (24. November 2009)

Wuhu! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knurrbauch (25. November 2009)

Schöne Show Jungs, einmal muss ich aber noch meckern (als ob ich anders könnte, hehehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ): manchmal nuschelt ihr ganz schön fies ins Mikro. Wäre super, wenn ihr beim nächstem Mal etwas mehr Abstand zum Mikro nehmt und dafür etwas lauter sprecht, ansonsten *weitermachen!* <o,


----------



## Gocu (25. November 2009)

Knurrbauch schrieb:


> Schöne Show Jungs, einmal muss ich aber noch meckern (als ob ich anders könnte, hehehe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wir werden uns Mühe geben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zorakh55 (25. November 2009)

Gocu schrieb:


> Wir werden uns Mühe geben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wir sollten uns mal Raummics holen Gocu...


----------



## Vetaro (25. November 2009)

Oder eine Sprecher-Ausbildung wie beim ARD machen. Hab ich früher mal in der Sendung mit der Maus gesehen: Die nehmen so 'n stück schaumstoff in den Mund und müssen *dann* deutlich sprechen.


----------



## zorakh55 (25. November 2009)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Oder eine Sprecher-Ausbildung wie beim ARD machen. Hab ich früher mal in der Sendung mit der Maus gesehen: Die nehmen so 'n stück schaumstoff in den Mund und müssen *dann* deutlich sprechen.


Das könnte sicherlich nicht schaden, ändert aber nichts daran, dass man noch so gut sprechen können kann, wenn das Mikrofon schlecht ist nützt das nicht viel...


----------



## grunzhart (25. November 2009)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Oder eine Sprecher-Ausbildung wie beim ARD machen. Hab ich früher mal in der Sendung mit der Maus gesehen: Die nehmen so 'n stück schaumstoff in den Mund und müssen *dann* deutlich sprechen.



Ein Kieselstein unter die Zunge tuts auch. Zumindest in der Antike bildete man so aus und wohl mit gutem Erfolg.


----------



## Gocu (26. November 2009)

So genug von Kieselsteinen und Schaumstoffstücken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich bzw. wir würden uns wieder über Kommentare, Kritik oder Verbesserungsvorschläge freuen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

